# Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?



## Gütersloher (12. November 2012)

Hallo Boardis !
Zu Zeiten des hochmodernen angelns mit elektronischen Bissanzeigern, Feedern & Co. würde mich mal interessieren wer von euch noch die gute alte Schwingspitze im Einsatz hat.


----------



## Hümpfi (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Zwar sehr Selten aber wenn es so Richtig Arschkalt ist Pack ich die Schwingspitze auch gerne mal aus=)

mfg


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Hier ich. Wenn ich Friedfische im Stillwasser angel und es gemütlich möchte, is Schwingspitze auf kurze und mittlere Distanz immer noch ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Mac69 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Nabend,

hier!!*schrei ;-)

Benutze ich noch recht häufig-Teich ,See allerdings auch in nem langsam und gemächlich fliessenden Flüsschen(abhängig logischerweise von der Strömung)
Was sensibleres als ne Swing Tip gibt es kaum.
Ist ein wenig in Vergessenheit geraten (es gibt auch kaum noch gute neue Ruten dafür)-schade eigentlich-eine wirklich spannende und äusserst effektive Methode wie ich finde.

Gruss

Mac


----------



## u-see fischer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Im Stillwasser nehme ich auch immernoch gerne die Schwingspitze, wie schon geschrieben, gibt keine bessere Bissanzeige.
Leider gehe ich in letzter Zeit häufig sehr kurzfristig und auch immer nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum angeln, da fällt die Schwingspitze leider aus.


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

jetzt wo es zum Bootsangeln zu kalt ist nehm ich sie wieder,meine Piper 
waren ein Fehlkauf ,da es nicht mein Ding ist mich mit sonst noch was zu beschäftigen wenn ich angle.


----------



## Gütersloher (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Was mich erstaunt ist die Tatsache das viele Leute mit denen man so am Wasser spricht die Schwingspitze garnicht (mehr) kennen.
Unterhält man sich mit Jugendlichen am Wasser können einem die zwar die aktuellen Preise von Rod Pods, Freilaufrollen etc. erzählen- erwähnt man aber die Schwinge schauen die einen an wie einen angefahrenen Dackel.
Ich finds schade das diese Art der Angelei in Vergessenheit verblasst. Es gibt doch kaum eine feinerer Art des Friedfischangelns.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Es stört mich überhaupt nicht, wenn viele die Swingtip nicht, oder nicht mehr kennen. Es reicht mir vollkommen, wenn ich für mich weiß, was das Dingelchen im Stande ist zu leisten.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

editiert


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



Gütersloher schrieb:


> Was mich erstaunt ist die Tatsache das viele Leute mit denen man so am Wasser spricht die Schwingspitze garnicht (mehr) kennen.



Ich bin 27 Jahre alt, habe in der Grundschule mit dem Angeln begonnen und das erste und letzte Mal, dass ich eine Schwingspitzenrute life gesehen habe, war als ich mit 14 Jahren eine solche bei der Fischereiprüfung zusammenbasteln musste (was auf die Praxisnähe meiner Fischereiprüfung hinweist ).

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht mal, in welchem Angelladen in der Nähe ich eine Schwingspitzenrute bekomme (ich habe noch nie welche gesehen), obwohl sich die Friedfischangelei hier größter Beliebtheit erfreut.



> Unterhält man sich mit Jugendlichen am Wasser können einem die zwar die aktuellen Preise von Rod Pods, Freilaufrollen etc. erzählen- erwähnt man aber die Schwinge schauen die einen an wie einen angefahrenen Dackel.



Mit der Schwinge geht man aber auch nicht auf 30-Pfünder. Dank modernem Carptackle fischen heute schon Jungangler auf Fische, von denen Schwingspitzen-Hubert nur träumt. Und ich kanns den Kids nicht mal verdenken, wenn sie die kleineren Friedfische überspringen und sich direkt den Dicken widtmen. Aber das klassische Friedfischangeln verliert angesichts des wahnsinnig gut vermarkteten Carphuntings, meiner Beobachtung nach, einfach zunehmend an Bedeutung. Und eine Angelmethode mit Seltenheitswert leidet natürlich besonders darunter.



> Ich finds schade das diese Art der Angelei in Vergessenheit verblasst. Es gibt doch kaum eine feinerer Art des Friedfischangelns.



Ich habe leider noch nie die Gelegenheit gehabt mit einer Schwingspitzenrute zu fischen, da ich als Jungangler ausgiebig mit der Feederrute (und der Bolo und der Kopfrute) geangelt habe. 
Aber ich kann mir die "Ey, deine Spitze ist kaputt!!!"-Reaktionen am Wasser bildhaft vorstellen. |supergri


Macht doch mal ein bisschen Werbung für die Schwingspitze und erklärt uns großfischgeilen Katalogefreaks, warum genau ihr der Schwinge anderen Methoden den Vorzug gibt.


----------



## Mac69 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Nabend,



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> _Ich wüsste jetzt nicht mal, in welchem Angelladen in der Nähe ich eine Schwingspitzenrute bekomme (ich habe noch nie welche gesehen), obwohl sich die Friedfischangelei hier größter Beliebtheit erfreut._
> 
> In der Tat mittlerweile sieht man sie im Durchschnittangelgeschäft recht selten.
> Ich kenne persönlich etliche die es mit Schwingspitze versucht -und wieder aufgegeben haben-nicht so einfach zu werfen-braucht bissle Übung-und meistens wurde sie am falschen Gerät benutzt-/(Wabbeltelerute mit Gewindering etc.)dazu hat die Swing Tip ein ziemlich begrenztes Einsatzgebiet-ne Feeder oder Pickerrute ist da meiner Meinung nach universeller und einfacher zu händeln.
> ...


----------



## Knispel (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ich benutze die gute alte Schwingspitze auch heute noch regelmäßig. Die Rute ist speziell dafür gemacht worden, eine Tricast - Kevlar aus den späten 70 er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts. 
Die "Schwinge" zählt für mich zu den sensibelste Bissanzeiger überhaupt, eine Feederspitze ist dagegen ein "Knüppel". Einzigstes Manko : man muss halt damit umgehen können ...
Zum Glück hatte ich vor geraumer Zeit eine wirklich sehr umfangreiche Schwingspitzensammlung von einem alten Meister der klassisch englischen Friedfischangelei übernehmen können. Alle Modelle in verschiedenen Längen, Gummistärken, Materialien und Winkel waren vorhanden, auch die für´s leichte Fließgewässer mit verschiebbaren Gewicht. Eine traumhafte, heute leider nicht mehr erhältliche oder zusammentragbare Sammlung aller führenden Hersteller von damals als das Swingtipping den stellenwert des heutigen Feederns hatte!
Zum Fischen mit der Swingtip siehe auch hier :
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-artikel-friedfisch/fischen-im-alten-englischen-stil-teil-3


----------



## Andal (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Wer sagt eigentlich, worauf man mit welchem Setup zu fischen hat?

Ich hab den Sommer recht gerne mal Abends vom Steg aus auf Plattfische geangelt. Und zwar mit der Schwingspitze; mit Winkelgummi, wegen der leichten Strömung. Zwar nicht mit meinen alten Schätzchen, sondern mit einer Shakespeare Mach 1 XT in 11'.

Da man so sehr fein fischt, Klieschen haben eher kleine Mäuler, kann man auch sehr schnell anschlagen, hakt die Fische so sauber an der Lippe und hat kaum "Schlucker".

Sehr erolgreich und Aufsehen erregt es allemal!


----------



## Mac69 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Hi Andal,

mit ner Swing tip auf Platte? goil -echt noch nie gehört-wichtig ist doch das es funzelt-bei genauer Überlegung merkt man, wieso soll das auch nicht klappen;+;+-nur auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen.
Alte Methode neu interpretiert ;-)
Tip ist ja nix anderes wie eine äusserst sensible Bissanzeige.

Das sowas für Aufsehen sorgt kann ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen.

Wer fängt hat Recht ;-)

Mac


----------



## thanatos (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

angeregt von diesem trööt bin ich gestern mit meiner Schwinge losgezogen,
herliches ,sonniges,ruhiges Herbstwetter.In zwei Stunden ein einziger 
Zupfer,Enten,Möwen Kormorane ,überreife Mädchen mit und ohne Hund
alles war unter Wegs ,nur keine Fische.Kein Ring kein Platschen ,nix.
Als die Sonne hinter den Bäumen verschwand schien der See plötzlich
zu kochen,noch ne halbe Stunde zeit,also Spinnrute raus und Twister
ran .Die vorsichtigen Zander "leckten"sofort an meinem Twisterschwanz
rum ,bis sie sich vor meinen Füßen in Minibarsche vewandelt hatten.
Ergebniß:an der Schwinge ein Zupfer,an der Spinnrute 14 Stöckchen und Äste 
und einen Barsch von etwas über einem Pfund (mal ausnahmsweise gewogen)
Ein super chilliger Angeltag und ein leckeres Abendbrot."Schwingspitzen"
angeln mit der Kopfrute kenn ich schon seit meiner Kindheit,bin wieder drauf
gekommen als ich mir ne Matchrute gekauft hatte,hat mir nicht so zugesagt
und zum wegschmeißen war das Rütchen zu teuer,also Spitzenringwechsel 
dobra.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Also mich würde das Angeln mit der Schwingspitze als Bissanzeiger schon interessieren - nur bin ich nie dahintergestiegen wie und auf welche Rute man die montiert - aber wenn ich euren Beiträgen folge: 
Spitzenring an der Matchrute gegen einen mit Gewinde getauscht, Spitze ran und fertig?


----------



## stollzock3 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Besorge mir die Jenzi Artini zum Preis von 39,95€

Ich weis nicht viel, aber ein bisschen was hab ich auch gelernt.

Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



stollzock3 schrieb:


> Besorge mir die Jenzi Artini zum Preis von 39,95€
> 
> Ich weis nicht viel, aber ein bisschen was hab ich auch gelernt.
> 
> Petri


 
Wo gibt es die denn für 39.95€ ???#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Dunraven (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ich nutze sie selten weil der Picker eben universeller ist. Als Jugendlicher habe ich sie fast nur genutzt, jetzt fehlt eben die Wurferfahrung und bei Wind ist mir der Picker auch lieber. Aber zusammen mit einer Stipprute ist die Schwinge dann wieder die erste Wahl da eine Picker da nicht mithalten kann  als zweite Rute. Und ich kenne auch noch einige die sie nutzen. Letztes Jahr z.B. wurde bei unserer kleinen 20 Mann Angelgruppe der schwerste Fische, ein 11 Kg Karpfen, mit der Schwinge gefangen. Mit dem, den 3 Kg Friedfisch dazu, und den Fängen der anderen 5 Termine konnte er sich dann auch noch an mir vorbei auf Platz 2 in der Friedfischwertung fischen. Die Methode ist halt auch heute noch konkurenzfähig, wird aber eben eher selten genutzt weil Pickern vielseitiger ist.


----------



## thanatos (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Also mich würde das Angeln mit der Schwingspitze als Bissanzeiger schon interessieren - nur bin ich nie dahintergestiegen wie und auf welche Rute man die montiert - aber wenn ich euren Beiträgen folge:
> Spitzenring an der Matchrute gegen einen mit Gewinde getauscht, Spitze ran und fertig?


 
;+ muß nicht ne Matchrute sein,ist m.E.bischen zu weich,
    ich nehme deshalb immer noch ne Spinnrute mit um
mit dem Futterkorb anzufüttern,natürlich könnten jetzt
wieder Einwände von den Sportfreunden kommen die
nie mit ner Forellenrute auf Barsch gehen würden,wenn du´s
einfach mal probieren willst-biege an einen Draht (Kupferkabel)
macht sich ganz gut ,Ummantelung kannste dran lassen
unten eine Öse  und oben einen längeren Haken,wähle 
die Rute nicht zu lang,werfe aus häge den Haken in den
Steg des Spitzenrings und die Schnur in die etwas offne ,
rechtwinklig abgebogene Öse lege die Rute auf die
Auflage und spanne die Schnur bis der Draht nicht mehr
ganz senkrecht hängt,Länge etwa 35-45 cm
erspart dir erst mal den kauf einer neuen Rute,wenn´s dir
zusagt kannstes immer noch.Würde ja ne Zeichnung machen,
aber dazu bin ich am Computer zu dämlich


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Danke, brauchst keine Zeichnung machen, war ganz gut beschrieben. Werd ich mal ausprobieren. Gabs so Einhängeschwingspitzen nicht auch mal zu kaufen?


----------



## stollzock3 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die denn für 39.95€ ???#c|kopfkrat



Schick Dir ne Mail, oder poste es, sobald ich mich definitiv dazu äußern kann.

Gruß

nic


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

jo, dass ist nett von Dir!


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Hier einmal die Bauanleitung einer Schwingspitze mit Schnurinnenführung. Finde ich ganz interessant:
http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/index1.html?lang=de&target=otherurl.html&ourl=D11


----------



## Welpi (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage vom Anfänger: Mit welcher Montage angelt man eine Schwingspitze?

Wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe, kann man mit genügend schweren Ködern (z.B. Kartoffel) direkt an der freien Leine angeln. Ansonsten würde ich an der Schwinge die gleichen Montagen verwenden wie an der Winkelpicker oder Feeder, also z.B. die Schlaufenmontage mit Gewicht... wäre das so richtig gedacht?


----------



## Knispel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Arbeite einmal dieses Werk durch, denn sind alle deine Fragen beantwortet und du hast wirklich etwas dazugelernt :
http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf


----------



## Welpi (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Sehr cool, vielen Dank!


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ich häng meine Frage mal hier mit ran:

Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle für gute Schwingspitzruten-Spitzenringe 
Ich möchte meine 11 ft. Avonruten gerne mit leichten Schwingspitzen fischen leider sind alle Endringe mit Innengewinde die zu finden waren aus der untersten Qualitätsschublade. Und das möcht ich den dünnen Schnüren und meinen Nerven auf Dauer nicht antun.

Danke einsteweilen.

Achja, zur Inlineswingtip noch:
GGabs auch in einer relativ schweren Ausführung von middi. Vom Prinzip her fand ichs genial, weniger Vertüdelungen und nur minimal geringere Wurfweite. Leider etwas zu schwer fürs ganz feine.


----------



## Tricast (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ich würde mal bei CMW oder House of Brunner nachfragen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Servus,

fast alle Rutenbau-Shops haben solche Ringe im Angebot. CMW, Tackle24 usw.. einfach mal die Shops durchklicken.

Ich baue gerade meine alte Magna Silver Leadger wieder neu auf. Bekommt alles neu! Leichte Einstegring, Fuji RH, Korkgriff, usw... der Lack blätterte schon ab, also wird der Blank auch neu lackiert.


----------



## Gohann (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Hallo, ich benutze sie auch noch! Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer DEGA Phantom Formel 1 Ledger Länge 2,70m. Das Handteil ist noch aus echtem Kork. Die Rute ist geschätzte 25 Jahre alt! Einzig der dumme Rollenhalter, bei dem nur zwei Metallringe zusammen geschoben werden stört mich etwas. Ich sichere die Rolle meist mit einer Wicklung Isolierband.
Etwas schöneres als im Frühjahr im Flachwasser die ersten Brassen damit zu fangen gibts nicht. Manchmal nutze ich die Rute am Forellenteich als Schwimmerrute. Durch ihre durchgehende Aktion sind auch 40 cm Forellen kein Problem.

Wer es etwas Robuster haben will, dem sei gesagt das sich Spinnruten in 2,70m Länge hervorragend als Schwingspitzenruten eignen. Man muss nur den Spitzenring tauschen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

mit der rollenhalterung war ich auch nicht glücklich,hab nen klapprollen halter
aufgebunden die ringe halten den jetzt (zusätzlich).montiere immer erst am
wasser


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ein Streifen Fensterleder, so lang, dass er etwas überlappt, unter den Rollenfuß gelegt, oder besser noch mit Teppichklebeband fixiert. Schon halten die Schieberinge bombenfest und der Kork leidet nicht.


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

HIER!
Ich fische auch oft mit der Schwingspitze, mit der Zitterspitze nur ein we im Jahr wenn ich bei nem Kumpel am Kanal angele.
An meinem Vereinssee sind die angelstellen sehr klein, da ist es schwierig eine Zitter-Spitze parallel zum Ufer aufzustellen, eine Schwingspitze kann ich wie eine normale Grundrute ablegen ohne den richtigen Winkel beachten zu müssen und hab trotzdem die Bissanzeige - eine sehr feinfühlige noch dazu!#6

Ich habe mir dazu eine normale winkelpicker umgebaut, eine der zitterspitzen abgesägt um ein etwa 3cm langes gegenstück zu erhalten was ich in die rutenspitze stecke, dann ein gummi dran und die schwingspitze.
Ich fische schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren damit.
Einer meiner Angelkumpels ist auch davon überzeugt, sonst sind wir im ganzen verein die einzigen die damit fischen, ein Wettangler sagte mir das man bei "professionellen" wettkämpfen gar keine Schwingspitze sieht.


----------



## Tricast (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Das ist richtig, es wird entweder mit der Pose geangelt (Speed, Lang-Lang, Kopfrute, Bolo oder Match) oder eben mit der Feederrute. Feederruten gibt es ja von ganz leicht (Picker) bis ganz schwer. Auch spielen die Platzprobleme da keine Rolle und es ist ein schnelleres Angeln.
Die Swingtip hat ihre Berechtigung behalten beim Angeln auf größere Exemplare. Der Bissaufbau läßt sich besser beobachten und die Swingtip ist noch feinfühliger als eine Feederspitze.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ist zwar Offtopic - aber die Matchrute ist auch eine aussterbende Angelklasse....

Bis 11-13m wird eig mit der Kopfrute gefischt... und in den seltensten Fällen wird in D auf weitere Distanz dann noch die Matchrute ausgepackt.

Meist haben es alle Angler auf die Grundfische wie Brassen, Güstern, Karauschen, Giebel usw. abgesehen und dann wird eben die Feeder ausgepackt ...


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ist zwar Offtopic - aber die Matchrute ist auch eine aussterbende Angelklasse....
> 
> Bis 11-13m wird eig mit der Kopfrute gefischt... und in den seltensten Fällen wird in D auf weitere Distanz dann noch die Matchrute ausgepackt.
> 
> Meist haben es alle Angler auf die Grundfische wie Brassen, Güstern, Karauschen, Giebel usw. abgesehen und dann wird eben die Feeder ausgepackt ...


 
Ist doch ganz einfach, die wenigsten können noch mit der guten alten Matchrute im klassisch englischen Stiel mit den vielen Schwimmermodellen umgehen. Futterkorb in den Bach donnern und warten ist einfacher ..


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Na gut im klassischen Stil fischt kaum noch einer die Matchrute. Da wird eig. nur noch mit Slidern oder Zoomern auf 30-40m gefischt... die Waggler sehen entsprechend wie Cruise-Missle-Marschflugkörper aus 

Mit Sticks oder Avons wird kaum noch gefischt....ebenso mit der Swintip. Dabei ist die so empfindlich und es macht Spaß damit dicke und vorsichtige Brassen zu ärgern.

Lustig sind immer Überraschungskarpfen - die man daran erkennt, dass die Rute mit gerade gezogener Spitze auf den Rutenhaltern zittert und kurz vorm Abflug ist


----------



## Knispel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Na gut im klassischen Stil fischt kaum noch einer die Matchrute.


 
Da kenne ich aber noch einige, die benutzen sogar noch die alten Rutenmodelle aus Glas von Hardy und Co. und hängen solche "Oparollen" wie die Centre Pin´s von J.W. Young oder Cris Lythe dran, denn heist es wieder, schau mal wie angelt der denn, der kann sich bestimmt kein vernüftiges Geschirr leisten bzw. ist der doof, der fischt mit einer Fliegenrolle und Pose ...


----------



## Gohann (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da kenne ich aber noch einige, die benutzen sogar noch die alten Rutenmodelle aus Glas von Hardy und Co. und hängen solche "Oparollen" wie die Centre Pin´s von J.W. Young oder Cris Lythe dran, denn heist es wieder, schau mal wie angelt der denn, der kann sich bestimmt kein vernüftiges Geschirr leisten bzw. ist der doof, der fischt mit einer Fliegenrolle und Pose ...



So haben sich leider die Zeiten geändert! Das Opazeug ist out! Nur Karpfen über 20 Pfund, gefangen auf High End Gerät zählen. Die wissen eigentlich nicht was ihnen verloren geht. Hatte mal im Frühjahr ne Sternstunde, weil die Satzkarpfen vom vergangenen Herbst bissen wie verrückt. Unter die 45 cm Fische hatte sich ein 10 Pfund Fisch geschmuggelt. Er hat mir fast die Rute zerlegt. Um solch ein Drillerlebnis zu haben, muss der Karpfen amn Karpfengerät fast das 4 fache wiegen.
Manche Leute sind meist nicht in der Lage eine Posenmontage zu bauen um Rotaugen etc. zu fangen. Fragt heute mal einen jüngeren Angler nach der Liftmethode beim Brassen- und Schleienangeln.#c

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Kennt von Euch auch noch jemand die Methode bei der die Schwingspitze vor die Rolle und unter dem Rutenblank montiert wird? War mal ne Zeit der Renner.#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*



Gohann schrieb:


> So haben sich leider die Zeiten geändert! Das Opazeug ist out! ...



Was meinst Du, wie die Jugend mich ansieht, wenn ich meine alten Contact 400 Rollen an meine Match oder Schwingspitzruten montiere.
Die halten an den einfachen Schubringe bombenfest.




Gohann schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Kennt von Euch auch noch jemand die  Methode bei der die Schwingspitze vor die Rolle und unter dem Rutenblank  montiert wird? War mal ne Zeit der Renner.#6



Meinst Du solche anklippbaren Schwingspitzen die am Blank angeklippt wurden und zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenring wie eine art moderner Schwinger hingen?


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

@ Gohan,

jop kenne ich noch... war das System nicht von Balzer? Lutz Hülse oder wie der heisst, hatte das doch beworben....

Später wurde dann die Swingtip am Blank durch ne Art Bibberspitze ersetzt... setzte sich aber nie wirklich durch.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Der hat die "Butt mounted Swingtip" auch nur neu aufgewärmt und ein mords Trara darum gemacht. Dieses Teil ist ganz locker an die 70 Jahre alt, wenn nicht noch älter. Funktionert aber prima und lässt sich ganz leicht selber bauen.


----------



## Gohann (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Bei uns gab es einige Spezialisten, die sich irgendwie ein Gewinde an den Griff, Blank etc. montiert haben! Ich nehme mal an es wurde geklebt. Ich habe meine normale Schwingspitze mit einem Gummi am Kork montiert. Vorteil dieser Montage war, das sie nicht so Windempfindlich war wie eine normal montierte Schwingspitze, die an der Rutenspitze saß

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Was mich an den hinten montierten Schwing/Bibberspitzen immer stört ist das der Fisch dann ja zusätzlich die Reibung in den Ringen überwinden muß, die Ultrasensibilität der Spitzenmontage also nicht mehr ganz so gegeben ist.
Außerdem denk ich mir immer kann ich dann auch nen normalen Einhängebißanzeiger nehmen.


----------



## Dunraven (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ich ärgere  mich immer noch das ich letztes Jahr in Moordorf bei der alten Sportex Schwinge nicht zugeschlagen habe. Aber wenn der DM Preis erst zu Euro wird und dann irgendwann Jahre später mal auf 50% reduziert wird ist das auch nicht so prickelnd das man gleich zugreift. Drei bis vier Wochen später war sie schon weg. Naja lag auch am Hobbymarkt, bei einem guten Händler hätte ich sicher nicht überlegt. Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin das meine DAM Megalithe Leger zu weich ist, die Glasfaser Pezon und Michel ist da schon angenehmer, bevorzugt ihr eher weiche oder härtere Ruten als Schwinge?


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Eindeutig härtere Ruten.... durch die Länge von meist um die 3m sind die meisten Ruten schon weich genug. Haste jetzt noch eine Swingtip mit Missingewicht drann, ist es doof, wenn der Blank sich bereits auf der Ablage biegt...


----------



## Knispel (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Meine 9 ft Tricast - Kevlar ist eigentlich sehr steif, aber wie ich schon sagte , diese Rute ist extra für die Schwingspitzenangelei gebaut worden.


----------



## NTC (18. September 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Also bei uns im Verein wird die Swing Tip Rute regelmäßig von vielen Anglern zum Gemeinschaftsfischen rausgeholt. Ich selbst mache das auch und fange mit der Swing Tip Rute regelmäßig mehr Fisch als mit der "normalen" Feeder oder Picker Rute. Die Quote der Fehlanschläge liegt bei fast 0%. Die Swingtip ist viel sensibler als die Feeder/Picker Rute. 
Von großen Brassen, Schleien bishin zu Kaprfen bis 10 Pfund habe ich schon die ganze Palette an Friedfischen mit der Swingtip gefangen.
Die Rute habe ich mir selbst gebauch. Ein abgebrochene Spiro-Rute hat mir dazu verholfen. Neu beringt mit Endring und Gewinde, ist die Rute nahezu Perfekt um auch größere Distanzen mit Futterkorb zu werfen. Spitzen mit Gewinde gibt es im Handel von Jenzi. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen es auszuprobieren, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Bin jetzt endlich auch Mitglied im Club!

Letzten Spätherbst bin ich fast verzweifelt:
Nur, wenn ich, nur auf die Vermutung hin, daß die 1oz Spitze zittert, sofort angeschlagen habe, blieb ich nicht Schneider.

:mAus einer abgebrochenen Feederspitze und einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch hab ich mir jetzt endlich eine Schwingspitze gebastelt.
Zeitaufwand ca. eine Minute.

Werfen klappte schon beim allerersten Versuch.
Die Sensibilität ist ein GEDICHT!!!:k

Nach drei Tagen Praxistest bin ich felsenfest überzeugt, daß die Schwingspitze mich den Rest meines Anglerlebens begleiten wird...

Ich bin verliebt!!!
:l:l:l

Sie ist billig und jeder kann sie haben.

Und trotzdem:
:mBei IHR bin ich sicher, daß sie mich niemals enttäuschen wird!


----------



## Knispel (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Die gute alte "Schwinge" ist und bleibt der sensibelste Bissanzeiger beim Grundfischen den es gibt. Dagegen ist die sensibilität einer Feederrutenspitze ein Besenstiel.
Wer einmel "richtige" Gummis ( z.B. Winkelgummis usw. ) für die Schwinge sucht, schaue sich hier um :
http://www.pmr-funkgeraete.de/Angelteile/Sonderposten/Angelteile-Neuner:::2_17.html


----------



## raptorx (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Narbend zusammen,

Ich fische auch noch regelmäßig mit der sensiblen Schwingspitzenrute. Letztens musste ich im Angelverein, ein paar Leuten tatsächlich erklären das die Rute nicht kaputt ist|bigeyes . Ich benutze sie meisten an einem kleinen Schloßgraben, zwischen 50 cm und 1,2m tief.

Ich liebe es!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! 

Gruß David


----------



## TimSchmidt (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Leider eine aussterbende Angelart. Aber ich habe und benutze noch eine Schwingspitzenrute und bin sehr zufrieden. Forellen , köderfische , satzkarpfen , Brassen, Schleie. Wunderbar.

Hatte auch mal die Idee mit einen kleinen köfi auf barsch ubd Zander zu versuchen ? Schon mal einer gemacht ?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Welche Montage(n) nehmt ihr bei der Schwingspitze?


----------



## TimSchmidt (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Ich persönlich ganz simpel: Blei stopper Wirbel vorfach. Füttern mit futterballen. Kein futterkorb.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Schlaufenmontage mit Birnenblei oder einen Seitenarm mit Birnenblei. selten mal nen kleinen 10gr Futterkorb.....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Hat es einen speziellen Grund, warum Ihr ohne, bzw. nur mit so leichtem Futtetkorb fischt?

Ich hab meine ganz normalen Montage zum Feedern verwendet:
Schlaufenmontage mit 50g Futterkorb, 15-30cm Vorfach, Schnur eingeklippt.
Damit Haken sich viele Fische selbst.


----------



## TimSchmidt (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Keine Ahnung. Hab ich so gelernt vom Vater. Geht bestimmt auch mit Korb. Aber paar Ballen rein , ab und zu Mais oder so nachschießen. Langt.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Swingtip-Fischen findet ja normalerweise in Entfernungen statt, die man problemlos per Futterballen aus der Hand erreichen kann und auf Fischarten, die eine gewisse Sensibilität mitbringen. Zudem ist es, gerade in gut bewachsenen Gewässern, oder solchen mit vielen Hängerstellen sicherer, wenn möglichst wenig Klimbim an der Schnur hängt. Mit Futterballen ist auch der Futterplatz schneller angelegt, als mit dem Körbchen. Das alles spricht für einfachste Montagen, wie das Straight Paternoster, oder simple Seitenbleimontagen.

Das heißt ja nicht, dass man nicht auch mit entsprechend leichten Feedrmontagen arbeiten kann, wo es passt, respektive es dort macht, wo die Entfernung eine andere Anfütterung nicht mehr ankommen lässt.

Alles kein Muss, aber für alles gibts auch einen halbwegs guten Grund!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Bei mir vertüdelt sich die Paternostermontage beim Werfen oft, daher zieh ich die Schlaufenmontage vor ...


----------



## raptorx (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Hallo zusammen, 

War heute fischen gewesen und habe zum ersten mal einen Methodfeeder  (in 15 g) mit Pellets gefischt.

Den Korb als durchlauf Montage und nach 10 cm einen Stoper. Meine Taktik ist aufgegangen, sowohl kleine Rotaugen als auch bessere Satzkarpfen konnte ich landen. 

Gruß David


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

wider besseren Wissens ,denn meine Fische im Gartenteich wollen z.Z.
 auch nix fressen,bin ich mit der Schwinge losgezogen,2 stunden kein Zupfer.Schneider bin ich trotzden nicht geblieben,beim Einholen hat ein Barsch zugefasst,bestimmt 7 cm .Naja Spinnen wäre gestern nicht so toll
 gewesen mit meinen Ischias und dem ganzen Laub auf dem Wasser.War trotzdem schön.


----------



## Snoopy (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer angelt noch mit Schwingspitze ?*

Hab gestern meine neue Schwingspitzenrute eingeweiht. Eine Shakespeare Mach1 XT in 3.30m. absolut feines Rütchen und zum Swingtipangeln sehr gut geeignet!
Montage war eine Schlaufenmontage mit Futterkorb und gebissen haben 3 Brachsen und ein Salmonide.


----------

